# J Springs Watches-seiko Owned But..............



## Kevin Glover (Oct 14, 2008)

Probably gonna get a rocket from you guys for this but anyway here goes!!.

I have seen several watches from this manufacturer at the sub 50 quid mark and have to say I think they look ok for the money, I know they are part of the Seiko group so I'm guessing they use a seiko movement?. Basically for a 50 quid watch for work are they any good and does anyone here actually own one?. I have some cheaper watches from the likes of Orient and Alba and have to say that for the money that are not bad at all, your opinions, experiences are welcomed... come on hit me with it!!

Many thanks in advance to anyone here who even bothers to answer on a subject such as this!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Kevin Glover said:


> Probably gonna get a rocket from you guys for this but anyway here goes!!.
> 
> I have seen several watches from this manufacturer at the sub 50 quid mark and have to say I think they look ok for the money, I know they are part of the Seiko group so I'm guessing they use a seiko movement?. Basically for a 50 quid watch for work are they any good and does anyone here actually own one?. I have some cheaper watches from the likes of Orient and Alba and have to say that for the money that are not bad at all, your opinions, experiences are welcomed... come on hit me with it!!
> 
> Many thanks in advance to anyone here who even bothers to answer on a subject such as this!


Never apologies about cost....you buy what you like and can afford...and at the end of the day, most watches whether Â£50 or Â£5000...still only tell the time...

AS to your question.....i have no idea..and no i don't..

Hope this helps....


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Seconded

I'm slowly but surely building up a collection of cheapies, none of which have cost over Â£50, and most have been substantially less than that.

I'll have to get a pic taken of the "collection" in the near future.

Perhaps I should join forces with Mel and start a club.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

As long as you are happy with what you get for your money thats all that matters IMHO 

Sorry dont have any experiance with the J Springs brand though


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I like this one:










Never handled one but I'd be inclined to trust the quality of anything connected to Seiko 

Cheers


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

One of my colleagues got a J Springs diver on a bracelet for Â£25-Â£30. I got to play with it to resize the bracelet for him and was quite impressed. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

if a watch offers good value then enough said. the price is secondary (within reason) be it 30 quid or 30 thousand quid.

thankfully value is subjective otherwise we would all have more or less identical collections.

haven't seen a j spring in the metal but cant see it being too bad as a seiko derivative.

have seen 'em advertised on the net but don't recall any on sale from collectors - a good sign perhaps.

i would rather be happy with a watch that cost a days wages than unsure having spent a months salary.

my last two trips to ADs for the big four brands just left me thinking what i could get for the same money either vintage or through forums.

i doubt i would feel comfortable with more say than a grands worth of watch on my wrist and i certainly wouldn't buy something to let it linger in a box.

but then what do i know... :huh:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

dapper said:


> I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, love the colours on that one - could be tempted!


----------



## Kevin Glover (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Guys for all your comments so far, much appreciated.

I have a couple of more expensive watches that I keep for "best" and am collecting my 45.5mm Orange bezel Omega PO tomorrow so I guess I probably have about 3 grands worth of better stuff, trouble is with my job I really only need a reliable, solid beater that looks smart.

I have 2 Orients that are very well made for the money and an alba that is pretty well worn, I did have a lacoste and a swatch up until last week and really just need something to replace those for sub Â£100 pounds. I had bought a modded Seiko atlas from Russ this week but the bracelet was too small for me and I'm not a strap person.

I am a big guy and my wrist is nearly 8.5 inches so I tend to be drawn to watches with faces of 42mm and above... happy to listen to suggestions from anyone.



mel said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > I like this one:
> ...


----------



## renykeny (Nov 24, 2006)

i just purchased one about a month ago...beb007 model diver, black bezel about 43mm, i really like it, slightly domed cyrstal, which actually is really nice on this... have not worn my monster since....really nice watch for the money, nice tight bezel, yellow second had....i would highly reccomend this for double the money....hope this helps....will try to post a pic tommorro


----------



## Kevin Glover (Oct 14, 2008)

That is the one that I had seen and was quite drawn to, however all my watches are black face/bezel except for the Omega PO (love that orange bezel!) and I see that J springs have an Orange and a green version of the watch you mention although for another Â£20!. I might just go for it... anyone fancy doing a mod and removing the name and adding some nicer hands to one?!!



renykeny said:


> i just purchased one about a month ago...beb007 model diver, black bezel about 43mm, i really like it, slightly domed cyrstal, which actually is really nice on this... have not worn my monster since....really nice watch for the money, nice tight bezel, yellow second had....i would highly reccomend this for double the money....hope this helps....will try to post a pic tommorro


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

I have the orange and the green bezel versions beb004 and beb005 they are diver like in appearance and have a 100m water resistance. They cost me about Â£20 each delivered. I would recommend them at 3 times that price and I can well believe there rrp of Â£120 in a high street jewelers. On the whole they are solid robust very accurate (well mine are) and very nice looking when worn. People often comment on them and literally don't believe me when I tell them how much they cost. They have a real weight to them and are much better constructed than a basic seiko 5. The watch uses a 7s26B movement marked up as a y676b. They are two of the nicest watches I own. When you consider they can be had for less than the cost of a basic quartz sekonda in many cases I cannot recommend them highly enough.


----------



## Kevin Glover (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for that Balla, sounds good to me, however they are Â£50-70 each on the sites I have found, can you tell me where you got them at that price please?.

Many thanks

Kevin



balla said:


> I have the orange and the green bezel versions beb004 and beb005 they are diver like in appearance and have a 100m water resistance. They cost me about Â£20 each delivered. I would recommend them at 3 times that price and I can well believe there rrp of Â£120 in a high street jewelers. On the whole they are solid robust very accurate (well mine are) and very nice looking when worn. People often comment on them and literally don't believe me when I tell them how much they cost. They have a real weight to them and are much better constructed than a basic seiko 5. The watch uses a 7s26B movement marked up as a y676b. They are two of the nicest watches I own. When you consider they can be had for less than the cost of a basic quartz sekonda in many cases I cannot recommend them highly enough.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

dapper said:


> I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a cool looking watch!


----------



## renykeny (Nov 24, 2006)

that would be a fleabay price....


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

Kevin Glover said:


> Thanks for that Balla, sounds good to me, however they are Â£50-70 each on the sites I have found, can you tell me where you got them at that price please?.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> ...


They Came from watches2u via eBay I think I just got lucky but if you keep an eye open you can still get them for around the 20 squid mark. I have seen them on amazon for Â£29.99

occasionally if that helps. But try watches2u (just stay away from the krug bauman watches they sell very nasty IMHO).


----------



## Kevin Glover (Oct 14, 2008)

Ah, nice one. I will check the site out.. your a star!!



balla said:


> Kevin Glover said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that Balla, sounds good to me, however they are Â£50-70 each on the sites I have found, can you tell me where you got them at that price please?.
> ...


----------

